# "Chupacabra" in Texas



## bugmankeith (Oct 1, 2012)

Did anyone watch the show "wild scene investigation" on Nat Geo Wild? Investigating chupacabra but got footage of a mystery canine looking animal.

One person got a dead one stuffed, it had blue eyes, rounded ears, 2 sac looking growth behind back les not testes or infection, striped back legs, and mange testing negative.

Why don't people trap them and a zoo keep them from the public to figure out what they are! What if they could be Tasmanian Tiger?


----------



## The Snark (Oct 1, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> Did anyone watch the show "wild scene investigation" on Nat Geo Wild? Investigating chupacabra but got footage of a mystery canine looking animal.
> 
> One person got a dead one stuffed, it had blue eyes, rounded ears, 2 sac looking growth behind back les not testes or infection, striped back legs, and mange testing negative.
> 
> Why don't people trap them and a zoo keep them from the public to figure out what they are! What if they could be Tasmanian Tiger?


Okay. I'll venture a guess. They already know they are close relatives of Texas politicians and don't want it bruited about?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha, ....taxadermy, anything is possible.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive watched shows on the chupacabra. Unfortunately they found it to be nothing more than a very mangie dog, or coyote, cant remember which. But i do taxidermy, and trust me, like Galaphoheros said, anything is possible.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 1, 2012)

Mange mites, like fleas, will quickly abandon an animal host immediately following its death, which is why skin samples taken hours after an animal has been killed will often turn up negative for mange.  This is especially true of Sarcoptic mites, which are a true parasite, as opposed to the Demodex mite, which is actually a normal skin fauna of all mammals, including US.  The biologist in New York also included the distinct possibility of cross-breeding with a hairless breed of dog; what he did NOT realize is that the hairless gene, the one responsible for the Mexican Hairless or Xoloitzcuintli breed, is a DOMINANT genetic trait, so each generation of breeding to a hairless animal WILL produce hairless offspring.  Standard Xolo's are a primitive dog, closely related to the Carolina Dog and therefore their DNA is very close to wolf DNA, and being that most of these so-called "Chupacabra" sightings in TX are close to the Mexican border, I'd wager that this dog breed does crossbreed with coyotes, introducing that gene into the coydog and feral dog populations.  The Standard Xolo is an impressive animal, actually, and can be quite fearsome in appearance and demeanor(excellent guard dog material); I've met a few "in person", and those were not canines I'd want to run into in someone's darkened yard, as they take their territorial sense quite seriously!  Interestingly enough, all hairless dog breeds have very elongated and often protruding canine teeth, which breeders actually refer to as "tusks"; I had a few Chinese Cresteds several years, and the canine teeth of a 10-pound hairless Crested were as long as the canine teeth of one of my Pit Bull Terriers, a dog five times larger!  That's just one of the effects of this gene mutation.  As for the mysterious blue eyes on the dead animal,  the eyes of most animals appear blue in reflection after the eyes have had time to glaze over following death.  I've seen this many times with deer or hogs I've killed, even though their eyes did not appear blue at all when they were alive.  The eyes of the taxidermy mounted specimen are of course plastic, and a taxidermist can put any color eyes into a mount that they want or that the client requests.  Not to burst your cryptozoology bubble, BMK, but there really is not anything odd or mysterious about these so-called "Chupacabras" at all.  100% of the specimens that have been DNA tested have turned out to be either coyotes or wolf-coyote crosses, or domesticated dogs, nothing more, and to a person knowledgeable about canids, their appearance is easily explained in terms of canine genetics and/or diseases and parasites.  The people who report them and insist that they are seeing some type of monster or bizarre otherworldly creature are doing so because that is what they WANT to believe, because they cannot accept the most-logical and reasonable explanation.  This is no different a phenomena than the people here in South Carolina last spring who insisted that the Black Rat Snake photographed climbing a small tree in a suburban back yard was a 20-foot monster python, in spite of herpetologists all over the country positively ID'ing it as a common Rat Snake, and a journalist even going out to the yard where the snake was photographed and taking pics of his own arm against the same tree, to show how small the tree actually was and proving that the snake was smaller in diameter than his wrist-a good-sized Ratter, but no 20-foot monster by a long shot!  People still refused to believe it was a Rat Snake, though, and chose to believe that their neighborhoods were home to a gigantic dangerous snake because for some folks, the scary or mysterious is far more interesting than the logical and everyday.  A mangy coyote or cross-bred Xolo becomes a vampire monster canine, just like a six-foot Rat Snake becomes a 20-foot killer python or a blurry photo of a man in a heavy coat becomes a Sasquatch, or a van chewed on by a pack of dogs trying to get to a cat hiding in the engine compartment must surely be the work of "Lizard Man".

Incidentally, here's a pic of a Standard Xolo Dog:
http://www.xcusa.net/attachments/Image/2012/Tzi.jpg

The blue-eye gene DOES occur in this breed, btw, although it's not preferred.  Here is a coated member of the breed(all living Xolo's have a gene for hairlessness and a gene for normal coats, as the hairless gene is a lethal-dominant gene and two copies of the hairless gene result in death either in-utero or still birth) with blue eyes:
http://pinterest.com/pin/262756959479993063/

pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Oct 1, 2012)

Mankind's ability to create monsters out of thin air, be it chupacarba, bigfoot or my friends aunt Esther, is only equaled by their desire to believe the ridiculous. Willow Creek Calif. "Welcome to Bigfoot Country!". What is with all these blurry photographs? Why a stuffed monster instead of a pathologist report? My personal feelings are the creatures we already have are mind blowing enough.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 1, 2012)

Chupacabra frequent my yard, a whole family of them, and I'm on the East Coast.  Just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Oct 1, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Chupacabra frequent my yard, a whole family of them, and I'm on the East Coast.  Just saying.


and I thought it was weird I had a jackalope burrow under my foundation....guess not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 2, 2012)

pitbulllady said:


> Mange mites, like fleas, will quickly abandon an animal host immediately following its death, which is why skin samples taken hours after an animal has been killed will often turn up negative for mange.  This is especially true of Sarcoptic mites, which are a true parasite, as opposed to the Demodex mite, which is actually a normal skin fauna of all mammals, including US.  The biologist in New York also included the distinct possibility of cross-breeding with a hairless breed of dog; what he did NOT realize is that the hairless gene, the one responsible for the Mexican Hairless or Xoloitzcuintli breed, is a DOMINANT genetic trait, so each generation of breeding to a hairless animal WILL produce hairless offspring.  Standard Xolo's are a primitive dog, closely related to the Carolina Dog and therefore their DNA is very close to wolf DNA, and being that most of these so-called "Chupacabra" sightings in TX are close to the Mexican border, I'd wager that this dog breed does crossbreed with coyotes, introducing that gene into the coydog and feral dog populations.  The Standard Xolo is an impressive animal, actually, and can be quite fearsome in appearance and demeanor(excellent guard dog material); I've met a few "in person", and those were not canines I'd want to run into in someone's darkened yard, as they take their territorial sense quite seriously!  Interestingly enough, all hairless dog breeds have very elongated and often protruding canine teeth, which breeders actually refer to as "tusks"; I had a few Chinese Cresteds several years, and the canine teeth of a 10-pound hairless Crested were as long as the canine teeth of one of my Pit Bull Terriers, a dog five times larger!  That's just one of the effects of this gene mutation.  As for the mysterious blue eyes on the dead animal,  the eyes of most animals appear blue in reflection after the eyes have had time to glaze over following death.  I've seen this many times with deer or hogs I've killed, even though their eyes did not appear blue at all when they were alive.  The eyes of the taxidermy mounted specimen are of course plastic, and a taxidermist can put any color eyes into a mount that they want or that the client requests.  Not to burst your cryptozoology bubble, BMK, but there really is not anything odd or mysterious about these so-called "Chupacabras" at all.  100% of the specimens that have been DNA tested have turned out to be either coyotes or wolf-coyote crosses, or domesticated dogs, nothing more, and to a person knowledgeable about canids, their appearance is easily explained in terms of canine genetics and/or diseases and parasites.  The people who report them and insist that they are seeing some type of monster or bizarre otherworldly creature are doing so because that is what they WANT to believe, because they cannot accept the most-logical and reasonable explanation.  This is no different a phenomena than the people here in South Carolina last spring who insisted that the Black Rat Snake photographed climbing a small tree in a suburban back yard was a 20-foot monster python, in spite of herpetologists all over the country positively ID'ing it as a common Rat Snake, and a journalist even going out to the yard where the snake was photographed and taking pics of his own arm against the same tree, to show how small the tree actually was and proving that the snake was smaller in diameter than his wrist-a good-sized Ratter, but no 20-foot monster by a long shot!  People still refused to believe it was a Rat Snake, though, and chose to believe that their neighborhoods were home to a gigantic dangerous snake because for some folks, the scary or mysterious is far more interesting than the logical and everyday.  A mangy coyote or cross-bred Xolo becomes a vampire monster canine, just like a six-foot Rat Snake becomes a 20-foot killer python or a blurry photo of a man in a heavy coat becomes a Sasquatch, or a van chewed on by a pack of dogs trying to get to a cat hiding in the engine compartment must surely be the work of "Lizard Man".
> 
> Incidentally, here's a pic of a Standard Xolo Dog:
> http://www.xcusa.net/attachments/Image/2012/Tzi.jpg
> ...


I did think it looked similar to it, but how on earth would one get a coyote or wolf to breed with that? Unless some experiments are going on we dont know about to play upon the hoax and keep it alive I cant see any wild dog mating with that dog and not try to kill it. Not to mention the strange growths found on the back near the anus and the striping on the back and legs.

Compare this to the dog you described.


----------



## lizardminion (Oct 2, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> I did think it looked similar to it, but how on earth would one get a coyote or wolf to breed with that? Unless some experiments are going on we dont know about to play upon the hoax and keep it alive I cant see any wild dog mating with that dog and not try to kill it. Not to mention the strange growths found on the back near the anus and the striping on the back and legs.
> 
> Compare this to the dog you described.
> [/QUOTE]
> Looks like a mangie mutt to me.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 2, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> I did think it looked similar to it, but how on earth would one get a coyote or wolf to breed with that? Unless some experiments are going on we dont know about to play upon the hoax and keep it alive I cant see any wild dog mating with that dog and not try to kill it. Not to mention the strange growths found on the back near the anus and the striping on the back and legs.
> 
> Compare this to the dog you described.


Don't know much about dogs, huh, BMK?  Trust me, having bred dogs for almost 30 years, you can believe me when I say that when it comes to sex, dogs have absolutely NO aesthetic values whatsoever!  Dogs do not give a rat's proverbial rectum what their potential partner looks like, trust me.  Dogs don't look for that "perfect 10".  Like Ice T once said, they just "smell it and knock it".
The "growths" on the rear legs of this animal are calluses, which are very common in hairless dogs, large short-haired breeds, and dogs kept on concrete or other rough, hard surfaces.  They are the body's attempt to form some sort of cushion for the animal to sit on, in the lack of fur or sufficient fur.  I've seen many older large-breed dogs with those.  The stripes are simply a brindle pattern showing up on the skin; most people don't realize that hairless animals have the same patterns on their skins that normally show up on the coats of animals with fur.  Brindle is a common domestic dog pattern, which means that somewhere along the line, this animal does have domestic dog genes along with wild canine genes. 

pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Oct 2, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> I did think it looked similar to it, but how on earth would one get a coyote or wolf to breed with that? Unless some experiments are going on we dont know about to play upon the hoax and keep it alive I cant see any wild dog mating with that dog and not try to kill it. Not to mention the strange growths found on the back near the anus and the striping on the back and legs.
> 
> Compare this to the dog you described.


 I've seen those butt calluses on numerous temple dogs in condition exactly as PBL described. I'd also go one further. The dog appears to have been emaciated but is now recovering. It's ribs aren't showing but it's legs are still gaunt. The lack of leg muscular development, which is obviously acute is almost certainly from being kept confined in a very small area. The image is also exceptionally uncomplimentary and chosen deliberately for that reason. Unless the animal is suffering from rickets and/or other similar debilitating diseases it could and would stand up properly. That position is stereotypical of advanced rickets.  As for what would breed with it... sheesh. I've known dogs that no farm animal was safe. Goats, pigs, sheep, calves and even new born foals.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 2, 2012)

Like catfishrod and some others pointed out, anything is possible with taxidermy.  But in regard to living creatures, some things are definitely impossible.  If one of those animals is trapped it has as much chance of being identified as a leprechaun as a Tasmanian tiger.

Although now that I mention it...to me it kind of looked like a leprechaun to me.  Who all seen the the leprechaun say yeeeaaaah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greentriple (Oct 2, 2012)

Chupacabra is known to hunt jackalopes or snipes.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 2, 2012)

And now...

You, too, can own one of these formerly mythical beasts.   100% REAL(TM)

http://www.roguetaxidermy.com/popup...images/528_72088.jpg&title=Chupacabra, 5 foot
http://www.roguetaxidermy.com/popup_image.php?imagename=gallery_images/575_2245.jpg&title=Chupacabra
http://www.roguetaxidermy.com/popup...images/135_2222.jpg&title=el chupacabra young
http://www.roguetaxidermy.com/popup...es/528_36538.jpg&title=Giant Chupacabra Snail


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2012)

Its a myth they don't exist, if such a monster existed we would already have a live/dead specimen in a lab somewhere. The pics above are dead parts of different animals sowed together it was something big back in the early 19th century and some are sold in action's today nnothing real fantasy creatures.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 2, 2012)

@Mark: ?

Punctuation is your friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 2, 2012)

If its a dog I feel bad for it because clearly it is just surviving and not looking healthy. I'd capture it and have it housed in a sanctuary not only does it need medical attention, it's the oddest wild dog anyone has seen! Soon well see chupacabra puppies for sale.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 2, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> If its a dog I feel bad for it because clearly it is just surviving and not looking healthy. I'd capture it and have it housed in a sanctuary not only does it need medical attention, it's the oddest wild dog anyone has seen! Soon well see chupacabra puppies for sale.


No, it's not even the oddest wild dog specimen, not to someone very familiar with dogs.  I've seen many a mutt barely existing on the edge of survival, every last hair gone, every rib showing.  There are other conditions which can cause a canine to lose its hair besides mange and genetics, including surviving a bout with canine distemper or parvovirus, and exposure to certain environmental toxins.  Distemper survivors also tend to exhibit a condition called "hyperkeratosis", overgrowths of skin on certain parts of the body, like those thick paw pads described in the video.  This is clearly not a healthy animal at all, and most likely, death was its only possible respite.

And as for "Chupacabra puppies for sale", the Xolo breeders already got a lock on that one, since that is a common tongue-in-cheek marketing ploy. Fanciers of this breed are well-aware that their dogs are one of main sources of Chupacabra stories.

pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Oct 2, 2012)

You all should see some of the temple dogs around S.E. Asia. The monks take them in but, of course have no money for food or medical assistance. The dogs exist on white rice and what garbage they can find. All suffer from malnutrition, usually from birth on, most are hairless, nearly all have severe skin conditions and most are suffering from multiple diseases. They make the chupacabra look like a pampered Afghan.

A while ago the temple/mosque dogs in and around Java had an outbreak of rabies. The police had orders to shoot all stray dogs on sight. They ran out of ammunition after only a few days. Nearly all those 100,000+ dogs would have won gnarly contests VS chupacabras,


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 6, 2012)

I used to live in this huge house in the middle of absolutely nowhere, acres and acres of land, no neighbors for miles, farmland across the street, etc.  I was joking with my roommate and her boyfriend about the chupecabre being known to feed on farm animals, and told her about all of the stories i'd seen on TV.  She had never heard of one...but the original "sighting" as I recall was something like a Man-Bat.  Now, we had a lot of strange wildlife in our vast back yard.  We got coyotes and wild rabbits and all sorts of fascinating birds..but one night, we heard the metal garbage cans fall over.  It may have been the wind, but my poor friend is extremely easily influenced by stories, and her imagination.  She started trying to convince us it was the chupecabre.  We were laughing, while peering out into the darkness from the living room window trying to figure out what animal was rooting through our trash, when suddenly, she hit the deck face first on the living room floor.  In my mind, when you see somebody drop to the floor, there is a good chance a maniac with a machine gun is on the other side of that window, so without even questioning, I followed suit.  Survival instinct and all that.

her boyfriend sat on the couch and laughed at us and still tells this story to the day.  After we clearly didn't get shot up by a maniac, I asked her what the heck that was for.  She said, and STILL says to this day, that she saw the Man-Bat, the Chupecabre, it looked at her, and then "flew up over the house."  

I think she's probably just a little nuts, but hey, you never know.  We survived with a funny story to tell.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I can say there's alot if weird animals in the world yet un descovered species, but if this chupecabre exists am sure expert hunters would have already tracked it by now, and probably be on TV in some lab.


----------

